# Tegu Pumpkin



## saided (Oct 31, 2011)

Carved a 'Gu on my pumpkin this year. I found the image on google images but changed it up a little so I could carve it.


----------



## Steven. (Oct 31, 2011)

That is so awesome skills you got there.


----------



## numarix (Oct 31, 2011)

Those are great pic's. So cool.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## SmitJester (Nov 1, 2011)

That is awesome!! Nice one buddy


----------



## Scales89 (Nov 1, 2011)

The second picture of the pumpkin with your tegu is some awesome photography, I love it.


----------



## Bk101 (Nov 1, 2011)

Great job! Happy Halloween!!


----------



## saided (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks everyone!


----------

